# Comparing CSST



## bell12 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey fellow members, I have a few questions I would like all of you who use Csst products to answer if you are able to, based on your experience and honest opinions...

1.Which manufacturer do you find the best(or prefer)and why?

2.Have any of you used Counterstrike or Flashshield and what are your opinions on it? Is it worth the extra money or better to just bond the regular csst?

3. If you could change anything on these products, what would it be?

Thanks guys, I am just curious to these questions as my company might be transitioning over to using these products and i hear the argument that all of it is pretty much the same.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Manufacturer market research?

And 1,2,3 here it comes........


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Post an introduction in the introduction section. Once you have posted an introduction in the introduction section, and have been properly introduced we can then tear CSST apart.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I like sch. 40 steel. :thumbsup:











Paul


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I vote for the new PEX gas piping...


----------



## bell12 (Nov 28, 2011)

Indie said:


> Post an introduction in the introduction section. Once you have posted an introduction in the introduction section, and have been properly introduced we can then tear CSST apart.



okay i have posted an introduction  now please let me hear your opinions. Ther eis good reason for me asking the questoins i am and i can explain later for now i want to see how this thread turns out :laughing:


----------



## bell12 (Nov 28, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I vote for the new PEX gas piping...



Why do you vote for this Titan Isnt this similar to CSST? it is flexible as well correct? is it as expensive as CSST? thanks


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

CSST is cheap and dangerous. There are instances where it could come in handy, but I prefer to use iron. It makes me feel good, and we like to feel good. Lol. With that being said I think Tracpipe is readily available for me.


----------



## bell12 (Nov 28, 2011)

Indie said:


> CSST is cheap and dangerous. There are instances where it could come in handy, but I prefer to use iron. It makes me feel good, and we like to feel good. Lol. With that being said I think Tracpipe is readily available for me.



I dont know if i agree about it being cheap,ive run gas tite before i didnt mind it but i hear about all these other brands so im wondering which one we should use, if there is benefits to different brands? and as for dangerous with the lighning issues, There is alot of stories of holes in copper and other materials as well...Lightning techinically could strike anything and cause a fire etc... Just because there is a lawsuit alot of people jump on the bandwagon. You have to consider how much of the stuff is installed, and how many strikes there actually is. I read that gastite had another lawsuit but won it that time around...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Here we go again.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> I like the new PEX gas piping too. :thumbup:


....


----------



## bell12 (Nov 28, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> ....



Who is a main manufacturer of this PEX gas piping? does anyone have a link. and if anyone else has opinion we can continue the CSST discussion,


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Check with your plumber. He can explain it to you.

This site is for>>>


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

bell12 said:


> okay i have posted an introduction  now please let me hear your opinions. Ther eis good reason for me asking the questoins i am and i can explain later for now i want to see how this thread turns out :laughing:


So, you are not a plumber?........................

Anyway, it's later, what is your alterior motive [good reason] for the question?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Closed...


----------

